# Blown out tribs



## FishinWalrus (Apr 4, 2015)

Drove up to all the Grand tribs early this morning. Don't waste your time. None are fishable until tomorrow at the earliest. Even little Kellogg was blown out


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

It's like a hate crime....Power plant discharge still holding some chrome if you can get in. Avon, as long as you don't walk on their land.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I was at Kellogg at 630 only to be very disappointed when the sun came up. Was really surprised even the creeks blew out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

How do you guys think it will be tomorrow?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Rocky river will fish tomorrow in the upper stretches down to Mastick road. Lower stretches not so good but possible for sure. I'll start south and move north. For guys making the long drive, egg sacs working very well before the last bump. Pink/white jigs tipped with maggots still a go to since ice out for me.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone seen the condition of the Rocky today? I thought about coming up but wanted to know how dirty the water is before driving an hour.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Very good flow still stained but it's raining here now. You have a couple of hours before she raises again.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I fished big creek and Kellogg two days in a row with little success after the rain it should be a go..


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys this is what makes OGF great


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

The Rocky fished well this morning at first light when I was there.


----------

